# Carotid artery plaque diagnosis



## barrski (Nov 14, 2012)

Patient came in for a carotid doppler for dizziness. Results state 'Less than 39% degree stenosis is identified in the internal carotid arteries bilaterally'. 

I know there are levels of stenosis but does less than 39% warrant a diagnosis of carotid stenosis - 433.10 / 433.30??

The findings mention 'very small amount of plaquing is noted'.

Thank you


----------



## berryc (Nov 14, 2012)

I don't have any reference and could possibly be misguided but I have always been told not to code stenosis unless it is documented 50% or greater.


----------



## barrski (Nov 15, 2012)

That's what I was thinking but I wanted to know what others thought.

Thank you.


----------

